# I love to chat



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So you probably noticed :wink: 

I tend to say up late too......dont know why but I do. 

So I have YahooIM and AOL IM and I do believe with Yahoo I can add MSN contacts 

Anyway if you want to add me my info is bellow

Yahoo = daddycallsmeroo
AIM = goatcrazy85 

I also go "mobile" and since I have unlimited texting and have a full keyboard I sometimes sit at work when it is slow and text so I am always happy to chat with people - helps to pass the time  it is extremely boring otherwise. But I cant chat with people when mobile unless they contact me first in most cases.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I will add you to my AIM, might be a good idea to use one day if I need help!

I'm Epona142, anyone else is free to add me as well, just let me know yours.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I should probably get AIM


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like yahoo better  but I use both


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol

i also always have like $100 of texting and calling i can use, I am on a "Cap"
I pay like $29 a month and get i think $120 of credit.

So I always have credit to waste on people xD


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I had MSN, AIM, and Yahoo at one time, but Yahoo kept freezing my compputer and blocking my school site, and AIM doesn't have many options, but if anyone wants, feel free to add my MSN:

[email protected]


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I have Yahoo, AIM, and Skype and I chat with people through Facebook through their chat too.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

My AIM is fcnubians

If anyone wants to chat just IM me...make sure you tell me who you are otherwise I'll ignore you. Lol.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

My Yahoo is: goatpod2
My AIM is: goatpod
My Skype is: akw121082


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yahoo is sunset_lake_ranch
skype is allison.spacek

I am online during the day all day during the week - and on yahoo on the weekends and at night.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol 

I just got a yahoo my id is wallpaperischeap
I probably wont be on all the time but if you want you can contact me there


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Anybody who wants to chat with me feel free, just let me know who you are otherwise I will ignore you 

YIM: goathappy2005
AIM: goathappy2005
MSN: [email protected]


----------

